# Tory Burch Robinson Satchel



## misspurse

does anyone have this bag and love it?

i have a TB mini clutch that i have never used (still have the original receipt), and am contemplating exchanging it for something else. i've been looking at the handbag selection on the TB website, and am considering the robinson satchel. it looks sort of like the LV speedy, and i find it useful, yet nice looking, but am not sure if it's "the one." does anyone have this bag? how do you feel about it?

if not this, then maybe i'll get a clutch. not really sure. any recommendations? i definitely don't want a tote. although i love tory burch's totes, i have too many tote bags in my collection!

here is pic of the robinson satchel. i am considering maybe red or black.


----------



## Exxotic1

I've seen the Robinson satchell (all colors including metallic) in person.  It's a big, substantial, well-made, well-lined bag.  You may want to compare dimensions to a LV Speedy 25 and 30.  I consider it "luggage quality"...it's not soft/light/delicate/buttery like the Kellan tote.

With all that said, I'm getting one in brown!

I was kind of turned off to learn her stuff is made in China but I have to say, compared to an LV coated canvas that is supposedly hand-crafted...her bag seems to offer a heck of a lot more...for almost 1/2 the price!


----------



## CourtneyMc22

misspurse said:


> does anyone have this bag and love it?
> 
> i have a TB mini clutch that i have never used (still have the original receipt), and am contemplating exchanging it for something else. i've been looking at the handbag selection on the TB website, and am considering the robinson satchel. it looks sort of like the LV speedy, and i find it useful, yet nice looking, but am not sure if it's "the one." does anyone have this bag? how do you feel about it?
> 
> if not this, then maybe i'll get a clutch. not really sure. any recommendations? i definitely don't want a tote. although i love tory burch's totes, i have too many tote bags in my collection!
> 
> here is pic of the robinson satchel. i am considering maybe red or black.


I bought the red one during Friends and Family!! It's getting delivered on Friday and I plan on taking pics and posting them (not sure if that's too late for you). I have the wallet in the red saffiano leather and I love it!! It's super durable and the red color is the perfect classic red, IMO. I have seem the satchel in other colors, and as Exxotic1 said, it's a substantial satchel. I think it would compare to a 30 for sure. The handles are a little longer than Speedys I think.


----------



## misspurse

Exxotic1 said:


> I've seen the Robinson satchell (all colors including metallic) in person.  It's a big, substantial, well-made, well-lined bag.  You may want to compare dimensions to a LV Speedy 25 and 30.  I consider it "luggage quality"...it's not soft/light/delicate/buttery like the Kellan tote.
> 
> With all that said, I'm getting one in brown!
> 
> I was kind of turned off to learn her stuff is made in China but I have to say, compared to an LV coated canvas that is supposedly hand-crafted...her bag seems to offer a heck of a lot more...for almost 1/2 the price!



thanks for explaining about the leather. i would prefer it more smooshy and less stiff, but it'd be nice to see what it looked/felt like in person or a pic of someone carrying it. don't forget to do a reveal when you get yours in brown. i agree though, for a similar style to LV's speedy, it's also a little refreshing to get something far less expensive with *real leather*. 




CourtneyMc22 said:


> I bought the red one during Friends and Family!! It's getting delivered on Friday and I plan on taking pics and posting them (not sure if that's too late for you). I have the wallet in the red saffiano leather and I love it!! It's super durable and the red color is the perfect classic red, IMO. I have seem the satchel in other colors, and as Exxotic1 said, it's a substantial satchel. I think it would compare to a 30 for sure. The handles are a little longer than Speedys I think.



that's cool that you're getting one. you'll have to definitely do a reveal when it arrives!! and no, friday is not too late. i'm not in a hurry at all.


----------



## CourtneyMc22

So mad!! Had to go out of town on business, told my secretary I was expecting a package at the office. They left early and by the time the UPS guy tried to delivery it no one was there.  so I guess I'll get it Monday.


----------



## misspurse

oh no! i can understand the frustration of waiting. hope the weekend goes by quickly for you.


----------



## rgemma4

I loved this question because I just purchased the Tory Burch robinson satchel (in black) and the Louis Vuitton Speedy 30. I'm trying to decide which one to keep.  The TB satchel is heavy before adding anything to it. I feel like the TB looks like a doctor satchel.  The LV is nice and light, and IT IS a classic but so expensive!  SOS!!!


----------



## Exxotic1

rgemma4 said:


> I loved this question because I just purchased the Tory Burch robinson satchel (in black) and the Louis Vuitton Speedy 30. I'm trying to decide which one to keep.  The TB satchel is heavy before adding anything to it. I feel like the TB looks like a doctor satchel.  The LV is nice and light, and IT IS a classic but so expensive!  SOS!!!



If you want to hang something off the TB bag, she's got cute tunic keychains and nice metalic and animal print pouchettes.  

I'd take an Epi speedy (NOT a mono) over the TB bag.  I'd take the TB bag over a Mono anything.


----------



## nekostar0412

Hello *misspurse*!  I'm new to the tpf TB forum and I just posted over in *CourtneyMc*'s reveal of her Robinson Satchel in Tory Red, but I'll take some of what I wrote about in that thread and expand upon it here.

I have the Robinson Satchel (in black w/gold HW) and love the size, style, and structure of the bag.  It's incredible understated and classic.  Even though it's a bit tall in height, I feel like the proportions of the bag are just right and perfect for me to tote all kinds of stuff to and from work. The handles feel just right to me (I'm 5'6") compared to the longer ones on a Rebecca Minkoff MAB (I used to have the RM BBW MAB as well) or the shorter ones on the LV Speedy 30 (I have the Damier Ebene).

You've mentioned that you would like it to sag, and I'm going to have to disappoint you and inform you that it doesn't really.  I've been using my satchel pretty much almost every day since July or August, sometimes fully loaded up, but it keeps its structure for the most part.  Like I said in the other thread, it doesn't quite sag at the the top, but more across the front if you don't have it pack or semi-full.  The only time I would say that it has some sag, is when it's not really full at all, so the front and/or the back kinda sag inwards.  To better describe it to you, it's like if you're holding by the handles in the crook of your arm, the side that's farthest away from you will sag a little, and the side that's closest to you/against you will only have minimal sagging because it's kinda supported by leaning against you (I hope that made sense).  The sides can kind of sag inwards a little bit, too, but not by much.  If you're hoping for something puddly like RM MAB/MAMs or Balenciaga BBags, I say look elsewhere, because this stiff leather keeps it's shape with a little bit of give.

I mentioned that it's great for hauling lots of stuff to work.  It's quite roomy - It even fits an 11" MacBook Air with the case, but I haven't tried zipping it shut while it's in there (I mostly leave my bag open, anyways).  The two pockets are great for holding my cell phone and iPod, plus some odds and ends like gum and lip balm.  I use pouches to keep things organized within the bag itself, and I like how since the satchel is so structured, my stuff isn't constantly rolling around - it stays put thanks to the flat bottom of the bag.



rgemma4 said:


> I loved this question because I just purchased the Tory Burch robinson satchel (in black) and the Louis Vuitton Speedy 30. I'm trying to decide which one to keep.  The TB satchel is heavy before adding anything to it. I feel like the TB looks like a doctor satchel.  The LV is nice and light, and IT IS a classic but so expensive!  SOS!!!


Both bags are similar in style, but what keeps me from selling one or the other is that they function a tiny bit differently due to size (Speedy is slightly smaller) and design (Robinson's long strap is absolutely fabulous, but I've always liked bags with dual strap options like this or the MbMJ Hillier Hobo, which is a lot a fav of mine; the zipper is longer than the Speedy and allows for a wider opening). To be honest, I haven't touched my Speedy or any other bags in my collection that are similar in size/style (ex. MJ Trish), because the Robinson Satchel has become my quintessential work bag.  The only reason why I'm thinking about switching out to another bag is to give Robinson some rest 

If you have the funds, I would keep both, because the Speedy is only going to rise in price.  Even though the Damier Ebene Speedy 30 is one of my least used bags (thanks to its hand-held only nature), I still keep it around because I have a sentimental attachment to LV (my first designer purse love) and the fact that it appreciates in value as the years go by.  If you don't have the funds and can only keep one, I would go with the one that would be best suited for your lifestyle.  If you can get away with only hand-holding a bag or balancing it in the crook of your arm, then keep the Speedy.  If you, like me, like variety in handle options and like to have your hands free at times, then go with the Robinson.  If you want to be really thrifty and aren't afraid of buying purses second-hand, there are deals to be had on eVILbay - I actually got both my Speedy 30 and the Robinson Satchel that way and saved a bit of cash that way.  If you want a Speedy in good-new condition, you'll have to pay close to retail, but it's still worth it to buy off eBay to save on taxes and then some.  The Robinson Satchels seem to go for a little more than half their retail price, so you can definitely find a good deal on one if you are patient and look hard enough.



This bag was note quite love at first sight, more like I wanted it, but wasn't sure about it once I actually had it.  Once I started actually using it, I fell in love. It's a great classic style bag and quite honestly, I've been neglecting most of my other bags of this size/style because it suits me just fine.  I hope this helps some of you in your Robinson Satchel decision and if there's something else you'd like to know, don't be afraid to ask


----------



## kings_20

^^

Thanks so much for your detailed description of the Robinson.  Would you be able to post a mod pic where the bag is handheld and worn with the long strap?  You're about my height and I'm trying to picture the bag being worn.  Thanks in advance!


----------



## bookgirl1972

I just ordered the TB Robinson Patent Satchel in navy (like 20 minutes ago), and I went for that instead of the LV Speedy Bandouliere because of price and real leather. I wanted an alternative to my everyday LV Westminster GM, and I think this TB is a really great find.


----------



## glamgal09

Luckily, I stumbled across this bag last week at the TB boutique in Bal Harbour.  I was shocked at the quality and price for real leather on such a classic satchel.  Yesterday, the Robinson satchel flew off the virtual "shelves" of the website, but I was lucky enough to nab one. Super excited!


----------



## sweetie7937

I bought this bag in black saffiano leather with the burnished hardware yesterday @TB in Bellevue WA. I really like it. 1st TB purchase for me. It is reminescent if the LV Speedy (I own a 40) but much stiffer & more structured like prev poster mentioned. I am late to the game on this one, I got the last one in the store but really happy I did. A simple understated everyday bag at a price point that cant be beat. (My Prada wallet was more than this bag) 
The service @TB was fantastic! My SA rivalled  the best in the business. 
I drove from Vancouver, Canada to get this bag (none available at Holts) so Im really hoping Im going to love it!


----------



## LVoeletters

glad you love it! and im jealous of your SA experience! I get so turned off by the attitude of my SA's at the White Plains, NY store-- I was so turned off a couple of weeks ago when I went to go look at the sale items that I took out my phone, found the discounted purses on the TB website and marched right out and went to nordstrom and got them to price match. My purchases were also black robinsons! The larger tote and the envelope wallet/wristlet! Enjoy your bag and wear in good health!!!


----------



## enlyghtnd

Does anyone know where I can find the Robinson Satchel in Venetian Navy?  The website is totally sold out.


----------



## enlyghtnd

Is there a 100% leather tag located inside the Robinson satchel?


----------



## enlyghtnd

Is there a 100% leather tag inside this handbag or just a made in china?  I ordered one in the mail from neiman marcus and it's got a funny chemical ish smell to it.


----------



## Pinkstrawberry

That's a beautiful bag )  love it.


----------



## jlove

My cobalt blue robinson satchel just arrived.  It is big.  I have to get used to it.  It can look like a doctor's bag- that's the reason that I got it in cobalt blue.  The color is striking. I agree that the price point for saffiano leather is too great to pass up.  If you want to choose between this and the LV Speedy, then I would choose TBurch and purchase LV in another style- which is basically what I did.


----------



## iameytiaree

I just got my cobalt satchel last night too...I soooo love the striking shade of blue! The orange lining in the interior makes the blue stand out all the more. I also love the fact that its roomy, and the opening is wide (compared to a speedy). I like the fact that there are two options to carry it...handheld or on your shoulders (or even cross-body). I think its the perfect mommy bag for me


----------



## fabae

jlove said:


> My cobalt blue robinson satchel just arrived. It is big. I have to get used to it. It can look like a doctor's bag- that's the reason that I got it in cobalt blue. The color is striking. I agree that the price point for saffiano leather is too great to pass up. If you want to choose between this and the LV Speedy, then I would choose TBurch and purchase LV in another style- which is basically what I did.


 


iameytiaree said:


> I just got my cobalt satchel last night too...I soooo love the striking shade of blue! The orange lining in the interior makes the blue stand out all the more. I also love the fact that its roomy, and the opening is wide (compared to a speedy). I like the fact that there are two options to carry it...handheld or on your shoulders (or even cross-body). I think its the perfect mommy bag for me


 
Pics, please!  I was eyeing the Mini Robinson in cobalt.  Is it truly a primary-color sort of blue?


----------



## Selyn

Please pics of that cobalt satchel,im dying to see it in picture.


----------



## jlove

fabae said:


> Pics, please! I was eyeing the Mini Robinson in cobalt. Is it truly a primary-color sort of blue?


 
Get it.  You will love it!  I would not say primary- but it goes with various colors well.  It adds pop.  The mini version would be perfect as well.  I got a steal on the bigger one- that is the only reason that I kept it and did not exchange it for the smaller one.  Also, I wanted to have various sizes.


----------



## jlove

Here is the pic of my cobalt robinson satchel.....I took some of the stuffing out of the front..


----------



## fabae

Soooo pretty!    That's my favorite color.


----------



## jlove

fabae said:


> Soooo pretty!    That's my favorite color.


Selecting the right blue for pop can be tricky...but this one was perfect for me.


----------



## nekostar0412

kings_20 said:


> ^^
> 
> Thanks so much for your detailed description of the Robinson.  Would you be able to post a mod pic where the bag is handheld and worn with the long strap?  You're about my height and I'm trying to picture the bag being worn.  Thanks in advance!


Hi kings, I'm so sorry that I didn't see your question until now.  I know this was posted awhile ago, but I went ahead and took some pictures in case anyone else is visiting this thread and would like to see some modeling pictures.

Details:  My purse is fully loaded up, but unloaded, it mostly retails it's shape thanks to the structure of the bag.
Measurements:  5'6," Size 4
OOTD: Dress (Zara), Belt (Jason Wu for Target), Shoes (Tory Burch Penny Loafers from mid-late 2011), Watch (Marc by Marc Jacobs)


----------



## kings_20

^^

Thank you so much!  The Robinson looks great on you. Now, I need to go search for one.


----------



## nekostar0412

kings_20 said:


> ^^
> 
> Thank you so much!  The Robinson looks great on you. Now, I need to go search for one.


No problem!  I love TPF's new quote-alert feature  I was wondering if you had gotten one by now, but since you haven't go go go!  I am seriously considering letting go some of my other bags, because I use the TB Robinson Satchel like 90% of the time.  If you like a clean, classic, polished look, this satchel is for you (and no, TB is not paying me at all to say this, I am being real ).  Good luck!


----------



## alouette

nekostar0412 said:


> Hi kings, I'm so sorry that I didn't see your question until now.  I know this was posted awhile ago, but I went ahead and took some pictures in case anyone else is visiting this thread and would like to see some modeling pictures.
> 
> Details:  My purse is fully loaded up, but unloaded, it mostly retails it's shape thanks to the structure of the bag.
> Measurements:  5'6," Size 4
> OOTD: Dress (Zara), Belt (Jason Wu for Target), Shoes (Tory Burch Penny Loafers from mid-late 2011), Watch (Marc by Marc Jacobs)



Wow, these pics are so droolworthy!  Is the bag the original large version or the mini satchel?


----------



## Jinx721

*nekostar0412 - love your outfit girl!!!*

*I went to have a look at the Robison yesterday, and cannot decide whether to get a blue one or grayish/clay one! The bag looks sturdy compared to my LV Speedy 30, which I hardly use because of the limited handles! The Robinson will be more useful to me as I'm a mother of twin two-yr old boys! *
*Will let you know when I get the bag, but just have to decide for now which color i get! *


----------



## nekostar0412

alouette said:


> Wow, these pics are so droolworthy!  Is the bag the original large version or the mini satchel?


 thanks *alouette*!  I'm glad you think so.  This is the regular version, before there was a mini satchel.  I  the regular size for a great work bag to tote around tons of stuff.  My 11" MacBook Air with its case fits inside it, along with my usual 8 x 5" planner and the usual lady essentials.  If you need a good sized bag for toting around lots of stuff and you want to look polished, this is a great one to consider and I'd get another one (if anything every happened to this one) in a heartbeat.


----------



## alouette

nekostar0412 said:


> thanks *alouette*!  I'm glad you think so.  This is the regular version, before there was a mini satchel.  I  the regular size for a great work bag to tote around tons of stuff.  My 11" MacBook Air with its case fits inside it, along with my usual 8 x 5" planner and the usual lady essentials.  If you need a good sized bag for toting around lots of stuff and you want to look polished, this is a great one to consider and I'd get another one (if anything every happened to this one) in a heartbeat.



Thanks for the response.  I have to admit I thought the original version looked big whilst on the shelf at my local Nords.  I guess it has a little give once all the stuffing is out?

My work environment is my home so there's no need to look polished in front of the Mac.


----------



## nekostar0412

alouette said:


> Thanks for the response.  I have to admit I thought the original version looked big whilst on the shelf at my local Nords.  I guess it has a little give once all the stuffing is out?
> 
> My work environment is my home so there's no need to look polished in front of the Mac.


You know, I had that same thought when I tried it out at Saks.  The bag has a tiny bit of give, but it really is pretty structured, so the length (of the front) won't much at all, really.  IMHO, if you're looking for something no bigger than the LV Speedy 30 when it's filled out, you might want to check out the smaller size and see if that fits your bill.  If you're looking for a slightly bigger bag to tote lots of stuff, the regular is perfect.  And hey, even if you work from home, a classic structured satchel can elevate any setting


----------



## allthedeails

love it in black!


----------



## girlabouttown

I purchased the TB robinson satchel (regular size) in black during the Shopbop friends and family sale. I absolutely love it! it has been the perfect work bag, and having the two carrying options (long strap and top handles) is great. 

It is large and spacious and fits my macbook air 13" perfectly, as well as my daily essentials. 

Quality is great, no problems to date. 

Perfect bag - couldn't be happier!


----------



## aew

Hello there, I'm also getting a TB Rbinson satchel and trying to decide the color. I'm struggling between orange and red,, wonder if anyone can help!


----------



## Milkmonstermama

nekostar0412 said:


> Hi kings, I'm so sorry that I didn't see your question until now.  I know this was posted awhile ago, but I went ahead and took some pictures in case anyone else is visiting this thread and would like to see some modeling pictures.
> 
> Details:  My purse is fully loaded up, but unloaded, it mostly retails it's shape thanks to the structure of the bag.
> Measurements:  5'6," Size 4
> OOTD: Dress (Zara), Belt (Jason Wu for Target), Shoes (Tory Burch Penny Loafers from mid-late 2011), Watch (Marc by Marc Jacobs)



New to the TB brand and have been doing my research on the Robinson satchel. Will be getting one soon. These photos have been very convincing! Thanks.


----------



## waterdew

Milkmonstermama said:


> New to the TB brand and have been doing my research on the Robinson satchel. Will be getting one soon. These photos have been very convincing! Thanks.


 they are lovely indeed, i just got a brown one days ago


----------



## waterdew

aew said:


> Hello there, I'm also getting a TB Rbinson satchel and trying to decide the color. I'm struggling between orange and red,, wonder if anyone can help!


 
i hv seen both colors in real and i would definitely go for the red one.


----------



## Milkmonstermama

Posting this question in hopes someone still reads this thread...

Was thinking of purchasing a TB satchel in Blood Orange and wanted to know if anyone saw it in person and could tell me what color the lining is? I know of someone selling hers and she claims it's "authentic". Couldn't find any photos online of the inside of one so I have nothing to compare to. The lining of the one she's selling is a plain cream color.


----------



## koelesanantonio

New to TPF.  Thanks so much for all of the pictures of the Robinson Satchel!  Can't wait to get my own but still deciding on the regular size or the middy.  Has anyone seen the Robinson Pouch in person?  I'm loving the cloud pink color!!

http://www.toryburch.com/Robinson-Zip-Pouch/32129094,default,pd.html


----------



## specme

Milkmonstermama said:


> Posting this question in hopes someone still reads this thread...
> 
> Was thinking of purchasing a TB satchel in Blood Orange and wanted to know if anyone saw it in person and could tell me what color the lining is? I know of someone selling hers and she claims it's "authentic". Couldn't find any photos online of the inside of one so I have nothing to compare to. The lining of the one she's selling is a plain cream color.



Hubby just bought me one off of getstyledbylulu.com .( the pic is still there ) .it has a hot pink lining. After seeing this I did some investigating and found that the Robinson TOTE not satchel has an ivory lining. Does the one she's selling have snaps on the side or just a zip top? Check out tb website. 
Good luck and keep us posted .


----------



## Milkmonstermama

specme said:


> Hubby just bought me one off of getstyledbylulu.com .( the pic is still there ) .it has a hot pink lining. After seeing this I did some investigating and found that the Robinson TOTE not satchel has an ivory lining. Does the one she's selling have snaps on the side or just a zip top? Check out tb website.
> Good luck and keep us posted .



Thanks! It was a satchel she was selling. Not the tote so, no snaps on the sides. I ended up deciding against it. My "purse instincts" were giving me bad vibes. LOL. I ended up purchasing my first TB Double Zip tote instead straight from the TB website so I know for SURE it's legit. It's due to arrive at my house by this coming Monday so I'm super excited!


----------



## specme

Milkmonstermama said:


> Thanks! It was a satchel she was selling. Not the tote so, no snaps on the sides. I ended up deciding against it. My "purse instincts" were giving me bad vibes. LOL. I ended up purchasing my first TB Double Zip tote instead straight from the TB website so I know for SURE it's legit. It's due to arrive at my house by this coming Monday so I'm super excited!



You're welcome ! Can't wait to see your reveal ! 
What drew me to these Robinson bags is they are IDENTICAL to the Prada bags ( made from the same saffriano leather ). The Prada bag ( that has the snap sides) is $1900.
I love my designer bags but I'll stick with my TB bag,thank you very much !


----------



## noobie

I've been drooling over this bag too. Nekostar, can you please let me know what the measurements are? Because I'm still confused about the differences of the size, whether it's regular, mini or middy. TIA!


----------



## gloryanh

specme said:


> You're welcome ! Can't wait to see your reveal !
> What drew me to these Robinson bags is they are IDENTICAL to the Prada bags ( made from the same saffriano leather ). The Prada bag ( that has the snap sides) is $1900.
> I love my designer bags but I'll stick with my TB bag,thank you very much !



Agreed! I'm still looking for a Luggage/Tan TB Saffiano Robinson tote (not the double zip). Looks so similar to the Prada Saffiano tote.


----------



## kiwishopper

gloryanh said:


> Agreed! I'm still looking for a Luggage/Tan TB Saffiano Robinson tote (not the double zip). Looks so similar to the Prada Saffiano tote.


 
Our city just opened a Tory Burch store and I went inside and played around with this bag for a long time. The bag is very well constructed, just like the Prada and with the price tage MUCH more friendly to most of us girls 
I am new to the TB brand so I have not seriously start thinking about adding her bag into my collection....yet....I need to maul over the idea for a bit before I take the plunge. 
In the meantime, I will start hanging out here with you guys a bit more


----------



## gloryanh

kiwishopper said:


> Our city just opened a Tory Burch store and I went inside and played around with this bag for a long time. The bag is very well constructed, just like the Prada and with the price tage MUCH more friendly to most of us girls
> I am new to the TB brand so I have not seriously start thinking about adding her bag into my collection....yet....I need to maul over the idea for a bit before I take the plunge.
> In the meantime, I will start hanging out here with you guys a bit more



Haha hi there Kiwi! I cheated on RM with 1 TB tote, the black Amanda east-west tote. I'm kinda into the TB saffiano but not sure if its too big for petites, you know? Its 16 x 12 I think... pretty humongus.


----------



## elmel

gloryanh said:
			
		

> Haha hi there Kiwi! I cheated on RM with 1 TB tote, the black Amanda east-west tote. I'm kinda into the TB saffiano but not sure if its too big for petites, you know? Its 16 x 12 I think... pretty humongus.



Glory, I have the tb double zip tots and I'm 5'2, so I don't think it's too big!!


----------



## elmel

Does anyone have the pretty violet color? I already have the luggage double zip tote but I really want the violet too!is that crazy?


----------



## kiwishopper

gloryanh said:


> Haha hi there Kiwi! I cheated on RM with 1 TB tote, the black Amanda east-west tote. I'm kinda into the TB saffiano but not sure if its too big for petites, you know? Its 16 x 12 I think... pretty humongus.



Hi there RM girl hehehe 
I have not decided which color or even to buy the bag just yet.....I wouldn't mind getting it with a small discount (like the 20% off they offered earlier). We will just have to wait and see


----------



## Syrenitytoo

gloryanh said:


> Haha hi there Kiwi! I cheated on RM with 1 TB tote, the black Amanda east-west tote. I'm kinda into the TB saffiano but not sure if its too big for petites, you know? Its 16 x 12 I think... pretty humongus.


You are right in that it is so much like the Prada but at a fraction of the cost. So you didn't feel it was too big?  Did you happen to see the Robinson Dome while you we're there. Still struggling with size.


----------



## Syrenitytoo

kiwishopper said:


> Our city just opened a Tory Burch store and I went inside and played around with this bag for a long time. The bag is very well constructed, just like the Prada and with the price tage MUCH more friendly to most of us girls
> I am new to the TB brand so I have not seriously start thinking about adding her bag into my collection....yet....I need to maul over the idea for a bit before I take the plunge.
> In the meantime, I will start hanging out here with you guys a bit more


Do you mean the one with the longer handles and no crossbody strap?


----------



## kiwishopper

Syrenitytoo said:


> Do you mean the one with the longer handles and no crossbody strap?



I meant the one that comes with the cross-body strap


----------



## elmel

kiwishopper said:


> I meant the one that comes with the cross-body strap



The girl on thepinkpeonies.com has that size, if you want a reference!


----------



## Syrenitytoo

elmel said:


> The girl on thepinkpeonies.com has that size, if you want a reference!


Thanks, she does show that one and the Prada but the Robinson is the larger one with yhe longer straps. I don't think I can do that size so it's going to have to be the smaller one with the 4" tote straps.


----------



## elmel

Syrenitytoo said:


> Thanks, she does show that one and the Prada but the Robinson is the larger one with yhe longer straps. I don't think I can do that size so it's going to have to be the smaller one with the 4" tote straps.



Oh, sorry, I thought you meant the small dome with the long cross body strap! I know she has that one in a mint green color, but it might be a few pages back!


----------



## Syrenitytoo

kiwishopper said:


> I meant the one that comes with the cross-body strap


Ok yeah that's the one I'm thinking about too because I really do like the CB strap.


----------



## gloryanh

Syrenitytoo said:


> You are right in that it is so much like the Prada but at a fraction of the cost. So you didn't feel it was too big?  Did you happen to see the Robinson Dome while you we're there. Still struggling with size.



I haven't seen the dome, but I've been hearing that TB's saffiano leather is problematic; it scuffs and fades easily. I might pass unless it's on eBay for under $250.


----------



## anaisahn

nekostar0412 said:


> Hi kings, I'm so sorry that I didn't see your question until now.  I know this was posted awhile ago, but I went ahead and took some pictures in case anyone else is visiting this thread and would like to see some modeling pictures.
> 
> Details:  My purse is fully loaded up, but unloaded, it mostly retails it's shape thanks to the structure of the bag.
> Measurements:  5'6," Size 4
> OOTD: Dress (Zara), Belt (Jason Wu for Target), Shoes (Tory Burch Penny Loafers from mid-late 2011), Watch (Marc by Marc Jacobs)


Hi, nekostar0412  
First of all, thank you so much for detailed description about the bag and your pictures! 
I have a simple question if you don't mind..
I'm about your size (5'5" size 5) and I'm on a hunt for discontinued tory burch robinson satchel. I was wondering what size your robinson satchel is..?
I'm debating between the discontinued larger version vs the one they currently carry (called middy?)
I have seen some pictures people posted and it all looks different and I guess it's because we are all different in size! haha
I'm more gravitate towards the larger one and found a very nice new one on ebay, and I saw your pictures and thought I would be the perfect size for me as well!
Do you mind measuring your bag roughly?
middy version they carry is H 8" x L 11" x D 6" 
and the one I'm looking for is about H 10 3/4" x L 13" x D 7 1/4" I think...

Thanks in advance!


----------

